# Dr. Death alive in Chile?



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

Nazi doctor 'is alive in Chile'

Nazi hunters say they have strong evidence that the most wanted member of Hitler's regime - known as Dr Death - is hiding in southern Chile.

The Simon Wiesenthal Centre believes Aribert Heim is in Patagonia, where his daughter is known to live.

The centre has sent representatives to the region to pursue the search.

Heim is said to have documented the victims he tortured and killed at Mauthausen concentration camp in Austria during World War II.

He is accused of killing Jews using exceptionally cruel methods. According to Holocaust survivors, he performed operations and amputations without anaesthetic to see how much pain his victims could endure.

Injecting victims straight into the heart with petrol, water or poison were said to have been his favoured method at Mauthausen.

"In the last few days we've received information from two different sources, both relating to Chile, which we think have very good potential," said Efraim Zuroff, director of the Israel office of the Simon Wiesenthal Centre.

The group has put up a 315,000 euros ($495,000; £250,000) reward for information leading to the arrest of Heim.

"His crimes are fully documented by himself, because he kept a log of the operations that he carried out," Mr Zuroff said.

"He tortured many inmates before he killed them at Mauthausen, and he used body parts of the people he killed as decorations."

After the war, Heim was detained by US forces but was not charged.

He practised medicine in the German town of Baden-Baden until 1962, when he fled the country after being tipped off that the authorities were about to prosecute him.

If he is still alive, Heim will be 94 years old. 

BBC NEWS | Americas | Nazi doctor 'is alive in Chile'


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

comiso,comiso...I got o words...


----------



## timshatz (Jul 9, 2008)

Is that the guy? He's not wearing the Nazi version of those medals. Unless I'm mistaken, the iron cross during the Nazi Regime had a swastika in the middle of it. That one doesn't. 

Who is that guy? And what's with the award and baby?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2008)

Tim, I believe that is the Red Baroness' husband. She posted that pic on another link of her baby.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Thor, whole thing looked a little "off". Not to give Dr. Death a pass (I always thought Dr Death was Joseph Mengle who died back in the 70s).


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 9, 2008)

timshatz said:


> I always thought Dr Death was Joseph Mengle who died back in the 70s.



Mengele is the guy I've always associated with "Dr. Death", but I'm sure there were lots of "Dr. Deaths" in the concentration camps.

And if this piece of garbage is still alive, he needs to be hunted down like the animal he is, and terminated!


TO


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2008)

Agreed, TO. There is a special place in hell for sadistic bastards like that.


----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2008)

I curse these vile creatures may they linger in death and never rest in peace


----------



## JugBR (Jul 9, 2008)

mengele died in brazil, beginning of 80´s i guess his remains was indentified by unicamp in 90´s. for me, mengele was also the only one dr. death.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

A nice 3cc of petrol in the ol' heart valve. And then we can keep a log book.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2008)

If he is still alive I hope they get his ass. He needs to be punished and sent to hell.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 9, 2008)

von braum was a former ss and they didnt kill him


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Thanks Thor, whole thing looked a little "off". Not to give Dr. Death a pass (I always thought Dr Death was Joseph Mengle who died back in the 70s).



Mengele was called ''Angel of Death''...


----------



## seesul (Jul 9, 2008)

JugBR said:


> von braum was a former ss and they didnt kill him



Former Nazi would I say, SS is something else...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2008)

JugBR said:


> von braum was a former ss and they didnt kill him



Von Braun had to be a party member, or he would not have been able to continue his research into rockets.

As for the SS he was pretty much forced by Himmler to joine the Waffen SS in 1940. There are two different kinds of SS. Algemeine SS and Waffen SS. Algemeine SS were the ones who worked in the death camps, not the Waffen SS (not trying to say the Waffen SS was good or bad though...).

So just because you were SS does not mean you committed war crimes, and therefore does not mean you deserve to be killed. Hell my stepmothers Uncle was Waffen SS, and he is still alive today...


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2008)

for the accused, may his underpants be infested with Scorpions

~ E


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2008)

Erich said:


> for the accused, may his underpants be infested with Scorpions
> 
> ~ E





Ouch!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 9, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ouch!



Yeah, that's serious. Thought a bullet in the brain was bad.....


----------



## JugBR (Jul 9, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So just because you were SS does not mean you committed war crimes, and therefore does not mean you deserve to be killed.



von braum developed the v-2 rocket. it killed many civilians, isnt that a war crime ?


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2008)

don't get off subject and no he was not SS. we can come up with countless ones that did the war crime regime so lets not go there please, just deal with the original topic.

as for the Scorp's on the balls - yes seems fitting why let the guy have a quick death, just let em bleed in pain .........


----------



## JugBR (Jul 9, 2008)

Erich said:


> don't get off subject and no he was not SS. we can come up with countless ones that did the war crime regime so lets not go there please, just deal with the original topic.
> 
> as for the Scorp's on the balls - yes seems fitting why let the guy have a quick death, just let em bleed in pain .........



the subject is already dead, like dr. death. 

von braum was a ss, von braum killed much more britons than binladen killed americans in 911.

von braum felt any sorry for that.

dont know nothing about scorpions, the real deal was the soviet gulags !!! why do you think these guys ran to surrender to allies ? i wish the soviets had caught mr von braum, mr mengele and others... they wouldnt had the right of a trial if you know what i mean...


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2008)

just so you are aware neither one of the creators of the V-2 were ss. Wernher von Braun and Walter Riedel

back to subject


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jul 9, 2008)

JugBR said:


> von braum was a former ss and they didnt kill him



Let's just say the Allies (esp. the US) found Von Braun "useful" after the War (ever heard of the US space program of the '50's '60's?); the other "Nazi's" weren't so useful.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 9, 2008)

Von Braun only created and developed the weapons. He was not the one who ordered their use. Big difference between him and Bin Laden.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2008)

correct, and the Soviets did acquire many of Brauns personal scientific staff - the result - Sputnik and the missile race was set in motion


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 9, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Thanks Thor, whole thing looked a little "off". Not to give Dr. Death a pass (I always thought Dr Death was Joseph Mengle who died back in the 70s).



Mengele was known as the Angel of Death.

If this guy is still alive, I hope he won't be for long.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 9, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Let's just say the Allies (esp. the US) found Von Braun "useful" after the War (ever heard of the US space program of the '50's '60's?); the other "Nazi's" weren't so useful.



thats the point.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody see the new Bond film "Casino Royale" - just cut the seat out of a chair and.....


BTW I don't think the US has any use for someone who injected gasoline into human bodies.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 9, 2008)

This remeber me my good old topic "Hitler scaped to Argentina" Honestly I dont believe that criminal is still alive. 

It seems the Simon Wiesenthal center now is devoted to ghost hunting.

And by the way "Patagonia" is mostly an Argentine region since that country is very thin in the south.


----------



## Erich (Jul 9, 2008)

CB in an Austrian newspaper some years ago his sister, alive at the time said her brother Addie died in the 1950's.............

~ who knows and who cares ~


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jul 9, 2008)

Yup and a argentine waitress said she served him strudel in 1953 in an Hotel of La Falda, in my province of Cordoba.

Is the simon Wiesental center maybe paying too much attention to this people?

The true doktor Muerte was Mengele and unfortunately he died peacefully in the arms of his brazilian mistress.



> ~ who knows and who cares ~



Well I do, specially because some people want to portrait Argentina as Nazitown.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 9, 2008)

CharlesBronson said:


> Yup and a argentine waitress said she served him strudel in 1953 in an Hotel of La Falda, in my province of Cordoba.
> 
> Is the simon Wiesental center maybe paying too much attention to this people?
> 
> ...



many countries of the world should gave shelter for nazi after ww2, not just s. america or argentina and brazil. at least, and many jewish, russians, ucranians, germans, japanese, etc... found shelter here in s. america after ww2, not just nazi pigs.


----------

